# Breeding Hedgehogs Do I Need A Licence?



## pekodinky (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought an Albino African Pymgy Hedgehog from a pet shop and it turned out she was pregnant. I've sold all her babies now well actually I've kept one but sold the other two. I've read all about how to breed, the pro's and the con's and would at some point in the future like to breed from her again. I've looked on google but I can't find anything about needing a licence. Do I need one?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

No, i don't think you need a licence. But i def wouldn't breed from her again because as you stated, she was bought from a pet shop. You don't know if she's carrying any unwanted genetic traits.
If you want to breed, you should buy a diff female with a family history


----------

